# Love + Love Part II



## [SIL] (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## independent (Dec 23, 2013)

I bet shes loaded with cash.


----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2013)

........'she can suck the chrome off a trailer hitch'   [hoping for his sake]







...............my fav ..............


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 23, 2013)

she's loaded with fat..


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 23, 2013)

Isnt that the nazi.?


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh, come on man. really ?!


----------



## tl0311 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hahaha. call me vain, but that's nasty, and the morbidly obese tend to omit a smell of sour milk.


----------



## tl0311 (Dec 23, 2013)

I am curious about the FUPA situation. I want to know how much that shit weighs, if he has to lift it up(confident he does as it's an obvious obstruction to the vaginal area) the ergonomics of the situation are intriguing in a stomach turning years of therapy way


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2013)

Negged!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh my lord. 

Powered by EliteBodyTuneup.com using tapatalk.


----------



## the_predator (Dec 23, 2013)

tl0311 said:


> I am curious about the FUPA situation. I want to know how much that shit weighs, if he has to lift it up(confident he does as it's an obvious obstruction to the vaginal area) the ergonomics of the situation are intriguing in a stomach turning years of therapy way


That is what anal is for! If that don't work out then the belly button is a viable option


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 23, 2013)

waiting to be a rebound.... literally rebound off that hoes belly. It would be like a bouncy house without the rental fee


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 23, 2013)

why was she at a gym


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 23, 2013)

half you fuckers on here would hit it haha..................... so how much money does she have ?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 23, 2013)

that's just insane. with 50 brazillian (old gw joke) young babes out there that are NOT that hard to get in bed wtf is going on with stuff like this? or guys chasing old broads? is it really that hard to find hot tail? it can't be.


----------



## the_predator (Dec 24, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> that's just insane. with 50 brazillian (old gw joke) young babes out there that are NOT that hard to get in bed wtf is going on with stuff like this? or guys chasing old broads? is it really that hard to find hot tail? it can't be.


^Come on LW, you lived in this world long enough to know that pussy=power(old, fat, young, skinny, etc) and dick=dick(nothing)


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 24, 2013)

I think Mrs Sil is a sweet lady who has tamed The Beast


----------



## Watson (Dec 24, 2013)

^ priceless captn 

no negging me please Sil !!!


----------



## Watson (Dec 24, 2013)

hes dating her for support.........with her in the house u couldnt buy a carb with a $100 note.....keeps his diet uber clean!


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 24, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> that's just insane. with 50 brazillian (old gw joke) young babes out there that are NOT that hard to get in bed wtf is going on with stuff like this? or guys chasing old broads? is it really that hard to find hot tail? it can't be.



It's not love, it's a fetish.


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 24, 2013)

^^x2..there's a category of men who are fetish for fat chicks

* Feederism*
An underground sexual fetish which involves one partner (the feeder) feeding the other, both to obtain sexual arousal and to encourage weight gain in the feedee. Feederism can vary in nature, from a consensual act between two people who mutually appreciate a larger body type, to non-consensual abuse, which may involve force-feeding and bondage and is undertaken with the intention of fattening up the feedee to the point of immobility and total dependence. The weight gained can also vary froma few pounds to hundreds, whilst some feeder relationships are not undertaken with the purpose of weight gain at all but for the enjoyment of food in an intimate context.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2013)

Lolz! I suspect LittleWing is a feeder!


----------



## tl0311 (Dec 26, 2013)

daddy issues!!


----------



## ctr10 (Dec 26, 2013)

Gives new meaning to the word "Hogging"


----------



## the_predator (Dec 26, 2013)

Well, you can't say it's his dick because I am sure she has a hard time finding it.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 26, 2013)

The fat fetish goes both ways.  Unless they use a turkey baster she isn't getting pregnant.  That dude needs to sit to piss because there's no way he's getting dick out past his pubes even with a full-on chubbie.


----------



## charley (Dec 26, 2013)

....A pretty chick for sure..






...so maybe the dude is hung ...


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 26, 2013)

Maybe, but that's still a lot of fat he'd need to poke through.  He might be able to get the tip to poke out if he were related to John Holmes.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 26, 2013)

charley said:


> ....A pretty chick for sure..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have seen horses with boners but never in such vivid detail.


----------



## tl0311 (Dec 26, 2013)

Fucking horses....


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Lolz! I suspect LittleWing is a feeder!



depends if feeding a man some ass qualifies.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I have seen horses with boners but never in such vivid detail.



sweet cawk pics, right?


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## tl0311 (Dec 27, 2013)

It's funny how all these have more than just the obvious in common.


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 28, 2013)

Moar!!


----------

